# What blacksmiths are your top 3 unicorns?



## Ryzie

I would have to say that for me the top three are: 

Okishiba Masakuni
Genkai Masakuni 
Tatsuo Ikeda

I think that Okishiba Masakuni knives have a mystical reputation, a tragic life of one of the most gifted smiths of all time, his contribution to the Honyaki as we know it today is priceless, to get a “like new” condition of any Honyaki by him would hold the top spot in my collection. 

Genkai Masakuni is the only apprentice to Okishiba Masakuni, he is known to have carried on the level of quality of his master, and produces what could be argued as the best knives in the world. His Honyaki get wild and having something like a Fuji 390mm yanagiba would be in the top three of my collection as well.

Tatsuo Ikeda is another tale of a life to short Brother to Yoshikazu Ikeda, and coming from a family of smiths, Tatsuo Ikedas work was regarded much like Okishiba’s in that he made what others strive a lifetime for seem easy and something they were born to do, he would produce unique Honyaki with materials like Tamahagane. He could challenge any other knife made at the time. I would be lying if I said scarcity wasn’t a factor but I believe his work is truly worthy of a top three place in anyone’s list.

So what are your guys favorite smiths and if you could have any smith make a Honyaki for you whos would you want? I would have to go for the OG Okishiba Masakuni!


----------



## panda

if heiji or tf would do honyaki...


----------



## Ryzie

TF?


----------



## panda

fujiwara


----------



## Dhoff

Huh, my list is not favoring the japanese makers. Partly since I'm a rookie, partly because I love the maker to customer contact and work of others. For makers I have not have the pleasure of trying but I would love to get my hands on and never let go

Kip
Raquin
Kamon

Of these only Kip seems within reach the next couple of years.

Some might think my unicorn choices unconventional, I don't mind  Function and aestetics of these 3 appeal a lot to me.

Any honyaki. Burke


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> fujiwara


Kanefusa?


----------



## Nemo

For me, there are no unicorns.

I'll happily use any knife (many knives?) with a good HT and good cutting performance, especially if I like the profile and the finish. I don't discriminate on the basis of scarcity.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Odd topic for knife and gear galleries.


----------



## ian

A Shun honyaki.

Edit: more seriously, I’d like to find a Catcheside that really works for me. I’ve had two before which were great but not perfect for me. Also would like a Raquin. I want to try a Mizuno honyaki at some point before I die. I don’t give a **** about scarcity, though. I just like what I know about those knives.


----------



## Nagakin

David Lisch 270 integral honyaki, but that's like 3 careers from now if he's still working. I'm still looking for an Asai PM 270 Western too.


----------



## billyO

Nagakin said:


> if he's still working


He's still working. The demand for his blades (kitchen and non-kitchen) is much greater than his ability to produce.


----------



## tchan001

billyO said:


> He's still working. The demand for his blades (kitchen and non-kitchen) is much greater than his ability to produce.


His pizza cutter was sold not too long ago if I recall correctly.








Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com


The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

tchan001 said:


> His pizza cutter was sold not too long ago if I recall correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Thunder Pizza Cutter | Eatingtools.com
> 
> 
> The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eatingtools.com


Even more updated, this is in stock:








Kissing Fish Damascus Spatula | Eatingtools.com


The exquisite result of a leader in mosaic damascus pattern design combining steel, bronze, and samba antler to create a pizza cutter. Thank you, David Lisch.




www.eatingtools.com


----------



## Carl Kotte

Raquin
Marius Smide
Dalman


----------



## Nagakin

Haha, I meant if he's still working at the time in my life where the money is inconsequential. Marc Maron has a bit about buying a tube amp...very relatable. Thinky Pain on Netflix if you're into comedy.


----------



## rocketman

Dennis Toland--amazing skills, but does not sell, not a commercial smith... Amazing edges and retention... Only works for friends, or when inspired.


----------



## IsoJ

Only one true "unicorn" for me, Toyama honyaki gyuto
Yanick Puig, a year wait 
Kipp workpony honyaki, is the knife that gives me the biggest enjoy when using it, so I guess I have one unicorn allready .


----------



## luuogle

Top three 

Halcyon Forge
Raquin 
Milan Gravier


----------



## blorp

rocketman said:


> View attachment 85625
> View attachment 85626
> View attachment 85625
> View attachment 85626
> 
> Dennis Toland--amazing skills, but does not sell, not a commercial smith... Amazing edges and retention... Only works for friends, or when inspired.


Super clean dammy


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

Catcheside
Dalman
Ingoglia


----------



## Majbjorn

Really tough pick.. Id probably go with: 
Okishiba Masakuni
Genkai Masakuni
Ashi Hamono


----------



## kleeer

Xerxes 
Kamon
Dalman

be soulful, kleeer


----------



## Matus

There are many I would like to try, but they would make it in the unicorn category after they would impress me that much in actual use (there are other factors, but performance is the dominant one)


----------



## LostHighway

I keep telling myself that I am not a collector and I have neither the funds nor the inclination to chase $600+ knives so there are no real unicorns, per se, on my list.
I am, however, interested in:
A lighter, thinner, Aogami 1 or 2, 220 - 230mm (heel to tip) gyuto from among the Konosuke, Hitohira, Kagekiyo, or Takada No Hamano lines, probably but not essentially from the Y. Tanaka workshop
A stainless (AEB-L?) S grind Dalman gyuto in the same size range
Maybe a Raquin or a Puig just to satisfy my curiosity
Ingoglias really are unicorns these days but remain on my radar.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

1. Rader
2. Kramer
3. Shigefusa

I'm old school though.


----------

